

CMU student counts 547 Robots on Campus - edw519
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10290/1095983-115.stm

======
onan_barbarian
Rumor has it that someone built a robot to place a sticker reading "Drink. Let
the robots drive" on the outside of the glass on walkway between Wean Hall and
the new building.

I wonder if that one got counted...

~~~
spicyj
There isn't a direct walkway between Gates and Wean. There's one from Gates to
Newell Simon, then one from Newell Simon to Wean. You must be thinking of the
walkway between Gates and Newell Simon, but I never saw that sticker.

